# Teal And Deer



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 12, 2012)

School has kept me busy once again, but I still make time to get out on the water. Not much fishing, but I've hunted a little.

I had seen a few teal before the season opened, but everyone and their brother was out opening weekend. We scouted every other day and finally found a group of 200 +- bluewings one afternoon. We came back the next morning to find only 20 had stuck around, but we made the best of it. 

Couldn't quite scratch out the 4 man limit.








Yesterday was the rifle season opener in the upstate. I put a camera out and had some activity during shooting hours last week. I hit the woods around 4:30 and had a buck come behind me while I was sitting on the ground at 6:00 (haven't brought my climber up to school yet). I spun on him, and he hesitated a little too long trying to figure out what I was.

Public land, 8 point.











Also picked up the butt of an arrowhead a couple days prior in the same spot.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lots of good eaten there - way to go :beer:


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 12, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

:beer: :beer: 

Dude, nice season!!! Looks like you are also making the most of your tin. One question though, do you not immediately field dress your deer? Growing up in Mich, we always gutted our deer right away (also let them hang a few days in cool weather), here in the south I see it's not uncommon to just take the deer to the processor w/o being field dressed. Just curious. Great buck by the way, hope to mimic your success later this fall.


----------



## Josh in FLA (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice looking harvest. Looks like someone will be eating good.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 12, 2012)

Cool!!!!!! Nice kill on the Teal and great shot on the buck!!!!! Our archery season starts Mon. here in Bama!!!! I am ready to try my new Excalibur Phoenix crossbow out on a deer!!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 12, 2012)

The vast majority of the time, people here don't field dress their deer before taking them to a processor. It would save $10-$15 on the bill, but I usually don't mess with it when I know I'm heading straight to the processor.

As for making the most of my tin boat, that's for sure. That 1542 is the ideal boat for what I do. Enough to handle a little rough water, small enough to get wherever, and the perfect base to duck hunt or deer/turkey hunt from on public land that most people don't approach from the water. And of course fishing


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 12, 2012)

Michigan guy here to, we never left the woods without field dressing.


----------



## bulldog (Oct 13, 2012)

That arrowhead looks like a Clovis but it is not fluted. Nice deer and ducks. We always field dress deer in the woods. Makes them lighter on the drag out.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 13, 2012)

ducks, deer, and now...where's the fish?


GREAT weekend for you.


Nice going.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 15, 2012)

Good lookin critters Congrats


----------

